# Duyuru > Siyaset >  ‘Sessiz' ziyarette fotoğraf bilmecesi

## bozok

*‘Sessiz’ ziyarette fotoğraf bilmecesi*




*BAHAR BAKIR / Ankara* 
*05.02.2009 - MİLLİYET*


AA, El Beşir’in yardımcısının Erdoğan ile görüşmesinin fotoğrafını servise koyduğunu açıklamasına rağmen, söz konusu fotoğrafa basın ulaşamadı
Darfur bölgesinde Arap olmayan nüfusa ve Hıristiyan Afrikalılara yönelik soykırım yapmaktan sorumlu tutulan ve Uluslararası Ceza Mahkemesi Başsavcısı tarafından tutuklanması istenen Sudan Devlet Başkanı ümer El Beşir’in Kıdemli Yardımcısı* Ali Osman Muhammed Taha*’nın, önceki gün Ankara’ya yaptığı ziyaret* ‘sessiz sedasız’* geçti. 

2008’de, El Beşir’in Türkiye ziyaretinin ve Anıtkabir’de yaşanan protokol krizinin yankıları nedeniyle, bu ziyaretin düşük profilli olduğu yorumları yapıldı.

Taha, Cumhurbaşkanı Vekili ve TBMM Başkanı Köksal Toptan ile görüştükten sonra Başbakan Erdoğan ile görüştü. Görüşme öncesi sadece Anadolu Ajansı’nın foto muhabiri, görüntü için konuta alındı. Taha’nın Erdoğan’la temaslarına ilişkin olarak, Başbakanlıktan herhangi bir resmi bilgilendirme yapılmaması dikkat çekti. 

Anadolu Ajansı’nın (AA), Erdoğan-Taha görüşmesine ilişkin olarak önceki akşam yayına koyduğu haberde *“fotoğraflı”* denilmesine rağmen, basın-yayın organları söz konusu fotoğraflara ulaşamadı. Sistemde hiçbir teknik aksaklık görünmemesi de dikkat çekti. AA yetkilileri dün konuya ilişkin sorular karşısında, ‘söz konusu fotoğrafların servise konulduğunu, ayrıca ajansın internet sitesinde yayınlandığını’ savundular.

Fotoğraf, Başbakanlık Basın Merkezi ile Anadolu Ajansı’nın (AA) internet sitelerinde yer aldı. Ancak AA, abonelerinin ulaşamadığı fotoğrafı yeniden servise koymadı.



*‘Rahatsızlandı’*
Erdoğan’la görüşen Taha, rahatsızlandığı gerekçesiyle 21.00’de yapılacağı duyurulan basın toplantısına katılmadı.(Fotoğraf Başbakanlık Basın Merkezi’nin sitesinden alınmıştır.)



...

----------

